# I am looking to buy a large sized BLACK german shepherd HELP!!



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

Im in BC Canada and would prefer to get a Black Male pup from up here as the costs would be much to crazy Im ASSUMING from getting one in the states. 
We have a german shepherd now but he is quite small. Only 70 pounds. He is older and in failing health. So we are wanting another one soon.
Black is the preference this time. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Seattle, WA | Biggie Small


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The best breeders breed for the GSD standard. Since our breed is a working breed they aren't meant to be 100 pounds if that's what you are thinking of.



That said, every breeder has a range of sizes for their dogs, and males tend to be bigger. 

So if you do your homework and learn --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html when you are talking to the best breeders, I'm sure they will help you out.

It's great that it takes so much time to find the best breeders for our particular needs. That also gives us the time to save up and afford the best puppy.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

By many standards, 70 pounds is quite large for a German Shepherd Dog.
I think that you should look into Shiloh Shepherds if you are looking for a larger shepherd type. They are very nice dogs, but (of course) not GSD.


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

*90 pounds is the average*

70 is quite small for a male. 90 pound is usually the average from what I have seen. I have looked at kings but the breed standards have gone quite down in size and quite rampant with cancer and other issues so I am looking only for a purebred papered of course, black larger shepherd. Thanx for the link but again canada only please. And I want a pup. BUT if I didn't and LIVED in the states that is what I would want! BIggie is adorable! Unless shipping is only about 600.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

What is your budget?


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I sent you a PM of my breeder my dogs sire is 110 pounds but he is from WGSL not working lines most of thier dogs are workin lines and MOST male GSD average weight is 75 pounds not 90  the bigger they are the more health issues they have just w careful!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there are things to consider which are not colour and which are not size.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Health and Temperament should come first 



carmspack said:


> there are things to consider which are not colour and which are not size.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado's mother is from Bellator in Courtney BC. Diva de Bellator is her name and I was there for several visits and was very impressed with her 

They might have blacks available. Bellator Home is their website


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

What else are you looking for? High energy dog that can take a 10 mile hike with you? A dog with high to extreme prey/hunt drive for SchH or SAR? A more "pet quality" who is lower in drive...ect.

Maybe if you list those, some of the breeders on here might come out of the wood work, but I don't think you'll get the extreme size you are looking for.


----------

